# hatching



## aswinragh (Nov 19, 2010)

i have a pair of fantail.it lays egg for several times.but it does not hatch why? i am very worried of it. please help me. Did i want to give any medicine?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

your pair could be infertile or if the eggs are fertile and the squab is not hatching out, it could be a sign of disease or genetic problems.. you need to determine if the eggs are fertile by candling them or open them when they do not hatch after the proper amount of waiting time.. then go from there to see which problem they may have. just to add here are scenerios to think of when trying to figure things out.

Fertile male / fertile female = two fertile eggs except when the sperm is blocked from reaching the egg
Fertile male / infertile female = zero eggs
Infertile male / fertile female = two infertile eggs
Infertile male / infertile female = zero eggs
Fertile female / fertile female = four infertile eggs
Fertile female / infertile female = two infertile eggs
Male any / male any = zero eggs


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> you need to determine if the eggs are fertile by candling them or open them when they do not hatch after the proper amount of waiting time..


you can candling the eggs in day 5, you'll find red point in the egg


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

How old are them ? Sometimes pairs are put to breed excessively that they do not produce hatchling without a break in breeding, say 3 months. Trimming the feathers near the vent might help if its because of the heavy feathering.


----------



## aswinragh (Nov 19, 2010)

thanks for your valuable time


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

Are you trimming the fan feathers on the hen? That helps the cock make better contact.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

I agree trimming the hens bum should help but then if you have an old cock it might be unfertile too , but I would try the trimming around both birds vents first and see where that goes


----------

